# HB-1407 (early season geese) Hearing Thursday,2-3-11



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

HB 1407 - (Representatives D. Johnson, Hofstad, Weisz; Senators Taylor, Oehlke) - In addition to Richland and Sargent counties, nonresidents would be allowed to hunt in Benson, Ramsey and Towner counties during the early September Canada goose season without counting against their 14-day waterfowl license. HENRC to hear 2/3, 2:30 p.m.

This one needs to die too. If we don't kill it, it will be for the whole state in the year 2013. It's a commercial hunting bill.

CONTACT INFO FOR THE HENR COMMITTEE:To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447.

House of Representatives
The House Energy and Natural Resources Committee (HENRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Pioneer Room. Members: Todd Porter, Chairman; Chuck Damschen, Vice Chairman; Dick Anderson, Roger Brabandt, Donald L. Clark, Duane DeKrey, Lyle Hanson, Curt Hofstad, Bob Hunskor, Jim Kasper, George J. Keiser, Scot Kelsh, Curtiss Kreun, Mike Nathe, Marvin E. Nelson.

[email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected]


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

We saw what a group effort can do on SB 2225. It is not time to rest yet. Voice your opposition to this bill before the hearing tomorrow.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Guys, we NEED to kill this one as well. I had a heated discussion with a NR at a basketball game last nite, and this is one bill he referred too in his quest to open an Outfitter place on his 160 acres of land that he purchased near Devils Lake and is now in the process of fixing up for, as he puts it "the upper class" hunters. He wants to lease up as much land as he can by Devils Lake area for these out of state hunters.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

you should put that guys name out there so he cant hide in the weeds and get more land. Off topic but who won that game last night?


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

KurtR said:


> you should put that guys name out there so he cant hide in the weeds and get more land. Off topic but who won that game last night?


Our team won!!
If we defeat this bill, we defeat him.....


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

ttt

Up for committe hearing tomorrow. Get the contacts to committee made ASAP.


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

Just sent my morning Email


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Sent mine late last nite.....


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

This bill is gonna pass :beer:


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone have an update?


----------



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is an email from ND G&F who was at the hearing

Billy - I was at the hearing representing the department and spent a lot of time at the podium answering questions from the committee on various aspects of the early goose season and our efforts to address landowners concerns about crop loses. The committee did not take any action at the hearing. It's always hard to say which way they may go on any issue simply based on the comments, questions, and tenor of the hearing. My guess is they will discuss it in one of their upcoming work sessions and the bill will go to the floor next week sometime.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

g/o said:


> This bill is gonna pass :beer:


So was SB-2225. Not.

HB-1407 (early season geese), is an expanded commercial hunting bill. Nothing more. Nonresident inclusion in early season did not get control of geese in Richland and Sargent counties. It only demonstrated a pattern of failure. That failure of results will be repeated in the DL basin if this law passes. Leasing and commercializtion will expand in the fight to control the few stubble fields available. Selling wildlife is dependent on having wildlife present for sale,.....not killing as many as possible. :bop:

Raise the limit for resident hunters. Copy the SD solution for targeted counties. Make the affected area hunter friendly season long for everyone, not just the paying clients. The least friendly free lance area for waterfowl hunters has always been the DL basin.

Lowering goose populations has to start in the spring with breeding pairs. With nests too. We are way over population goals. Elements of the CRP program can reduce crop damage through planting tall grass borders.

If this bill passes it will go statewide in the future.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Does anyone have any idea as to which way they are leaning? Do we need to send more e-mails? Call more people and have them e-mail/call their legislator?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Re: 2225 Passed in Senate
> by g/o » Wed Feb 02, 2011 1:37 am
> 
> bigblackfoot wrote:
> ...


Nice try Dick    but as you see I didn't support 2225 either  

1407 will pass big time, and hopefully it will be amended to include the whole state :thumb:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> .....1407 will pass big time, and hopefully it will be amended to include the whole state.


 :eyeroll:

Legislative intent is clear this session. The commercial boys must have wore out their welcome. (no pun intended)

Failed Bills
HB 1237 - (Representative Kretschmar) - Nonresidents age 55 and older can purchase a nonresident senior citizen small game license for $175 that would allow them to hunt small game and waterfowl statewide for the entire season. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

HB 1239 - (Representative Kretschmar) - An individual whose primary residence is located in the unit for which that individual is applying for a deer gun license is entitled to receive one noncumulative bonus point in the deer gun lottery. HENRC recommended do-not-pass 13-0. Failed house 4-87.

SB 2225 - (Senators Klein, Erbele, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Provides for a $500 nonresident combination small game and waterfowl license that is valid for the entire season, except for the first week. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-not-pass 4-2. Passed senate 24-23. Motion to reconsider passed. Failed senate 17-29.

SB 2235 - (Senators Klein, Andrist, Uglem; Representatives Brandenburg, DeKrey, Weisz) - Establishes a nonresident waterfowl license valid for three four-day periods. Currently the nonresident waterfowl license is valid for 14 consecutive days or two seven-day periods. SNRC heard 1/27, recommended do-pass 4-2. Failed senate 21-25. Motion to reconsider failed.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Please Dick lets us know who are the commercial boy's?


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Dick Monson said:


> > .....1407 will pass big time, and hopefully it will be amended to include the whole state.
> 
> 
> :eyeroll:
> ...


Everyone has done a good job of contacting their reps and letting them know how the voters feel. Lets keep this going. We have one more bill to kill.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

You, and I, need to keep after our representatives so as to kill this bill!! :wink:

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

1407 is not necessary. It is a fee-pay-lease hunting bill that will expand commercial hunting. The intent will be to expand NR in the early goose season state wide in the future. :wink:

NDGF currently issues spring permits to farmers to kill up to 30 geese per permit. The farmer can designate any 5 people to do the shooting. The farmer can get more permits. NDGF is leaning over backwards to accommodate goose depredation problems now and the legislature should not be micro-managing NDGF efforts. If anything raise the early season limit.

edit: I contacted NDGF, asking how many kill permits were requested and issued in these 3 counties. 



> NDGF issued a total of 127 Canada goose depredation permits in the state last year. In the three counties mentioned in the bill the numbers are as follows: Ramsey - 4, Towner - 2, and Benson - 2.


What the *#^!&# is going on here???? This is a problem and only 8 permits were requested????? :eyeroll:

Contact your House member:

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-201 ... trict.html


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Very good info Dick, this information NEEDS to get passed on to our Legislators......I believe they are going to vote on this bill this week....


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

does anyone have a quick copy and paste of all their emails together in a group?


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Mac, the first post to this thread has the HENR e-mails. The threads at the top of this forum by Bob and Dick have mailing lists too, or you can make some from those listed. I hope that helps you. All the e-mails are listed on the legislative page, so one could make your own groups too. 

Ima870man :beer: 
Jeff


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Game on,from the etree:

When contacting legislators be brief, courteous, and sign your name and address. Please forward this ETREE message to other ND sportsmen.

To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447.

Contact Email to ND House Members:

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected] ; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected];
[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

By Your District:

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-201 ... trict.html


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> NDGF issued a total of 127 Canada goose depredation permits in the state last year. In the three counties mentioned in the bill the numbers are as follows: Ramsey - 4, Towner - 2, and Benson - 2.


Think about these stats above from NDG&F. There about 1,800 farmers in the counties of Benson, Ramsey, and Towner. 8 of those farmers requested and were issued spring kill permits. That is .004 of 1% of the farmers in those 3 counties.

There are apx 33,000 farmers in North Dakota and probably 10 times that number in absentee landowners, yet only 127 spring kill permits were requested and issued. .00038 of 1%. :eyeroll: North Dakota does not need this law change.

Just up the limit on early season geese. Possibly allow the spring kill permitees to use a rifle. Problem solved.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Think about these stats above from NDG&F. There about 1,800 farmers in the counties of Benson, Ramsey, and Towner. 8 of those farmers requested and were issued spring kill permits. That is .004 of 1% of the farmers in those 3 counties.
> 
> There are apx 33,000 farmers in North Dakota and probably 10 times that number in absentee landowners, yet only 127 spring kill permits were requested and issued. .00038 of 1%. :eyeroll: North Dakota does not need this law change.
> 
> Just up the limit on early season geese. Possibly allow the spring kill permitees to use a rifle. Problem solved.


Now with the non-use of the spring permits. Many things could be factors such as the farmers don't have the time and don't want to organize it. Some might not know about the program. Who knows.

Now to say to let the permitees us rifles....WOW. I know I don't want to be sitting in a spring snow goose spread knowing someone is running around with rifles and will be shooting at geese. Yes canada geese do land in snow goose spreads and walk around.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I wonder how many do not even try to get the permits to shoot the Canada geese in those, as well as all, counties in the state during the spring. I have heard some mighty stories of people shooting Canadas in the spring without being issued a permit up in that neck of the woods -- even just a bit east of there around the *Munich* area! I have heard of several stories in other areas as well. And when people are stating that 200 or more Canadas are being killed, I guess what will be done, will be done, regardless of what the law states. And maybe they are just stories too! Kick that limit up for the early season, and that will be sure to help lower the population to a more friendly size. There cannot be too much of a problem if that were all the permits being issued for those counties.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

At the hearing this was addressed, most don't bother with permits and blast away other simply do not have time to shoot geese while planting spraying etc.


----------



## chrisg (Mar 17, 2010)

Easy there Chuck. I understand your concern on this issue, but rifles in the spring are nothing new to many who farm in these areas. Its not the snow geese that bother them, its the resident honkers that nest right in the sloughs and potholes out in their fields. I can think of plenty off hand that farm who have heard of doing this in the spring permit or not. Shooting birds as they sit on haybales or other nesting structures, our out in the fields, Its not new, Maybe its farmers justice. I will say that some that do the most complaining are also the ones who never let anyone have access to their land to remedy the problem.... Not looking to argue at all. Just simply pointing out that farmers do what they can to insure their livelyhood and that's farming and when they have 100 geese pulling out the newly planted wheat shoots by the acre they do what they think is right and that isn't just shooting a gun over the birds heads anymore.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

g/o said:


> At the hearing this was addressed, most don't bother with permits and blast away other simply do not have time to shoot geese while planting spraying etc.


G/O....I don't have time sounds kind of lame.They can get any 5 people to do it for them,can't they?


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

At the present time only the farmer can do the blasting, the game and fish is proposing to let others do it. Believe it or not Ken W , farmers are very busy in the spring and summer.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Original Message -----
> From: Kreil, Randy L.
> To: Dick Monson
> Sent: Monday, February 07, 2011 8:20 AM
> ...


oops.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Dick...

When did that get passed? Did it just happen or has that been in place the whole time? Because if it just got passed many farmers might not know about it.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Chuck, The kill permits have been out quite a few years.

Guys, what I'm curious about is how the commercial leasing is going to jump with this bill. Day leases by g/os in the Devils Lake Basin. Lots of gravy underground there. Stubble fields are hard to come by as row crops take over. Supply and demand, huh? 

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=n ... ls+lake+ND

Page after page of guided hunting there. Now what effect would HB-1407 have on that?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

The kill permits have been out. But allowing others to do the killing...How long has that been out?

I don't think you will see a hike in the fee hunting or leasing. You will see guides working in the early goose instead of waiting for the opener. That will be the main difference. Day leases? Probably not. Since geese will move from one field to another once a soybean field or if sweet corn is in the area gets taken out. The geese will move to the fresh cut field.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The only crops harvested before early Canada goose season are the small grains, wheat and barley, possibly field peas. Soybeans and corn are after.



> I don't think you will see a hike in the fee hunting or leasing. You will see guides working in the early goose instead of waiting for the opener. That will be the main difference. Day leases? Probably not.


Chuck, your quote is exactly what I said. G/os intend to cash in on this. They are very good at getting another group to push their agenda. Because now there is no commercial hunting market without nonresidents. They bring the money for g/os. G/os aren't going to pass this up.

In 2013 they will want this statewide.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> [Chuck, your quote is exactly what I said. G/os intend to cash in on this. They are very good at getting another group to push their agenda. Because now there is no commercial hunting market without nonresidents. They bring the money for g/os. G/os aren't going to pass this up.
> 
> /quote]
> 
> More lies by Dick Monson what else is new, the guides and outfitters care less about this bill.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

g/o said:


> More lies by Dick Monson what else is new, the guides and outfitters care less about this bill.


wrong again as usual


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

averyghg said:


> g/o said:
> 
> 
> > More lies by Dick Monson what else is new, the guides and outfitters care less about this bill.
> ...


I second Avery's motion... :beer: :beer:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

g/o said:


> At the present time only the farmer can do the blasting, the game and fish is proposing to let others do it. Believe it or not Ken W , farmers are very busy in the spring and summer.


Oh really?????Heck excuse me....I thought guys like you just sat around waiting for your gov't check to show up in your mailbox. But then you probably have direct deposit. :laugh:

Now that I'm retired....that's what I do.Plus I also get 1 from the gov't as a sub mail carrier here. : :thumb:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

There's a hole in the logic of this bill big enough to park the Fargodome in.

Early season ran from mid August to mid Sept. But after that, even if hunting had been allowed then, the fields holding birds were scarfed up for commercial hunting. Those fields when leased act as a refuge to attract and hold birds for paying clients. The kill is limited, not increased, which is a direct conflict of the goal of eliminating geese. The geese are conditioned to stay in the area. Go figure.

North Dakota has a professional wildlife management team in our NDGF. They can solve the problem without interference of unnecessary legislation. The commercial hunting only makes their job harder.

The agreements made in previous sessions get tossed out the window by the commercial boys. Next session it's time for the sportsmen to put in some bills of our own. :bop:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Mr. Monson...

I like how you blame the whole commercial operation business on the NR. I would love to know the ratio of NR to R hunters some of these operations get. There is a huge guiding business in my area (ROCHESTER MN). The majority of these clients are from MN Residents who one don't have the time and don't want to invest the $ in equipment. I am sure ND has the same thing happening. People who love to hunt but don't have the time to scout, knock on doors, set up equipment, or $$ for equipment, etc. They just want to spend 3-4 days out in the field and hunt. To say the NR is the only reason why guides are operating in ND is wrong. That shows how you are anti NR.

One thing you have to think about is how many NR can take off 3 weeks in the fall to hunt? Not many. Hell I own my own business and I can't take that much time off. Like when people think that all NR use the 14 days alotted to them is such a false statement. Most only hunt 7 days. There are some who do use 14 but they are in the minority. Just like this bill. I am sure maybe 1000 NR would come to hunt if that for the whole state! Think about it in august school is starting, sports are starting, people want to get one last trip to the lake or cabin before locking it up for the summer, etc. Not many NR will all of a sudden come running to hunt geese in ND when most who are die hard hunters have spots lined up in there home states. This scare tactic you are using is completely false.

Also on the soybeans..... I hunted a soy bean field in sept last year in my area. I also hunted a pea field and sweet corn. So these fields can be open early season.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I am willing to go out on a limb here and say that there are a few residents that may use North Dakota Outfitters for a guided waterfowl hunt -- but I bet it is on the order of how many permits are issued for the taking of Canada geese in those three counties, and that being less the 1% of the total. The bulk are non-residents no if, ands, or buts about it! It does not matter if they hunt 7days or 14 days, waterfowl hunters using guides are from out of state. They do not even get a true count of the amount of non-resident hunters in the total count because of the NR-students whom are allowed to buy resident licenses. Think about this, a NR student buys a new license in April when they are due, but yet graduates in May. I wonder if they come back and hunt in the fall as a resident. No brainer there. I hope the GNF has a grasp on that one.

For the first time in all the early season hunting I do, I saw a NR in some of my area hunting early season Canada geese. And no this was not Sargent or Richland counties either. Nor was it in the other three counties mentioned in the bill too. This bill needs to die, and die a miserable, horrible DO NOT PASS. eace:

Ima870man :beer: 
Jeff


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

I agree Ima. Comparing MN guide/hunting to ND is very different. MN has very limited access, the public land is pounded daily, no PLOTS program (this fall their will be). MN hunters use guide services because of a lack of access to good hunting land. What you NR need to understand is simply, ND hunters do not want their state to turn into your state, meaning lack of access, leased land...ect....and we WILL fight to keep it that way....


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ima870man said:


> I
> For the first time in all the early season hunting I do, I saw a NR in some of my area hunting early season Canada geese.
> Ima870man :beer:
> Jeff


OMG get out the pitch forks and burn the crosses you had a single NR hunting in a county. I bet you've seen more UFO's than NR's. Some people jsut can't share can they. The only issues I've ever had in ND is with resident hunters and we were in the right following the laws.

I agree with Chuck 100%. I spent 6 days of my 14 days hunting in ND. No one has the time to go twice epsecially if you have kids a wife and a job.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> . MN hunters use guide services because of a lack of access to good hunting land. What you NR need to understand is simply, ND hunters do not want their state to turn into your state, meaning lack of access, leased land...ect....and we WILL fight to keep it that way..


This is totally a false statement. There is not lack of access or too much leased land. I will agree that there is leased land. But the problem with MN is LACK OF BIRDS. That reason is lack of habitat. I gain access with out leasing in the area I mentioned ROCHESTER MN. I gain it for early season, late season, regular season. The group of guys I hunt with knock on doors and we gain access.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Naw, we do not need the pitch forks or cross burnings as we think more civilized in this state. I am not against non-resident hunters as long as they follow their 14 day, or two seven day periods. You see we use our legislators to get the bills voted down we do not like. We do it so we do not have to see you for *three weekends, or at a set license value, or when you turn 55 for the waterfowl season in any part of the state -- except for the first week -- *whether you could make it or not! Oh, and for your info it was more than a single NR and I hoped they killed em dead. It helped reduce the population. I would have to say it probably was a local's family back for a visit, but then again I am not totally sure either. :lol: :beer: :rollin: :rock: Now residents call your legislators today voicing your thoughts on this bill and ask for a DO NOT PASS.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

I actually saw a resident admit that guys from neighboring states only come for 2,3, 4 day weekends and then used that to argue against the 3 four day periods because it would be one more weekend we're burning up his state. 
I personally hunt Thurs, Fri, Sat twice a year and of all the guys I know who hunt ND, that is the most. I know quite a few guys who use 2 or 3 days of their 14 allowed and have never known of a non-resident who has used 10 or more days. 
Of the outfitters I know it seems their clients are from down south or out east...a lot of them seem to be guys who fly in or drive a day to get to ND. I would bet more MN's use a guide than residents % wise like IMA870 said but it's probably much lower than the guys who come from other regions of the country and I doubt that crowd is going to flood the Devils Lake area to hunt some dumb canada geese that can hardly fly when it's 90 degrees in late Aug/early Sept. The boat parade in itself proves that a lot of us freelance. On top of that MN does have good early season goose hunting.
Augusta, guys go down to Rochester (where most of our guides are) because it's easy and only an hour drive from the cities. Guys can leave their house at 5:30a.m. and be in a pit with 100's of decoys out by 7. Access is pretty good out in western MN and you will find fields with 3-5k geese in them where no one hunts or asks permission but some outfitter will cram 10 guys in a pit down in Rochester where 'you shoulda been here yesterday'. Guys who hunt out west generally have the trailers, layout blinds, 10-20 doz fb's, plat books, time, etc, etc, Rochester is just an easy hunt for guys without the time or equipment.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> am not against non-resident hunters as long as they follow their 14 day, or two seven day periods. You see we use our legislators to get the bills voted down we do not like. We do it so we do not have to see you for three weekends,


That sounds like you are welcoming NR's...LOL



> Access is pretty good out in western MN and you will find fields with 3-5k geese in them where no one hunts or asks permission but some outfitter will cram 10 guys in a pit down in Rochester where 'you shoulda been here yesterday'. Guys who hunt out west generally have the trailers, layout blinds, 10-20 doz fb's, plat books, time, etc, etc, Rochester is just an easy hunt for guys without the time or equipment


Dont give out the secrets....remember people think MN has no waterfowl or access.....lol


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

Lack of access is the number one complaint in MN....call the MN DNR....lack of birds, MN has lost 90% of its wetlands to drainage...why not fix the problem you created.....


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

The more you think about this bill the more you see a con job. I'm sure the sponsor legislators were sincre but the whole logic falls apart. Read the posts above from our out of state hunter friends. There won't be that much pressure? Then how will that limit the # of geese when that is the stated intent?

The commercial hunting boys want another stream of new revenue from selling wildlife. It's not about surplus geese. Just $$$ from selling wildlife and access to it. This ground will be posted solid when the regular season begins. 4 bills brought in to expand the fee-lease client base...........only one left alive, 1407. :bop:

All ND counties south of this area raise more soybeans, have lots of water, raise lots of geese. Yet only the 3 most commercial hunting counties are asking for "relief"? Farmers I know pick their own rocks. This bill is just a con job. Commercial hunting kills hunting for most everybody. It hurts res and nonres alike. Google "guided hunting Devils Lake". That's the support for 1407.

Allow this bill to pass and in 2013 the convention & visitors club will be in the legislature with bells on, demanding statewide early season. And you will have a whole lot harder weed to pull from the ground. That is the pattern they have used for years.

NDGF can solve this issue if the legislature would let them do their job. They are the professionals.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Well if the ndgf manage the geese like they do your deer there should be no problem with over population.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Lack of access is the number one complaint in MN....call the MN DNR....lack of birds, MN has lost 90% of its wetlands to drainage...why not fix the problem you created.....


I know people who work for the DNR.....access issues is for deer hunting not waterfowl. If you knock on doors you don't get turned down much for waterfowl. I have gotten 3 no's in the last 5 years. The 90% of the wetlands is very accurate. How can you rebuild a wetland in a year? If you can do that you will make millions. It takes years and years to $$$ rebuild wetlands. Once it is gone it is hard to get back. That is why MN voters wanted the sales tax. Hopefully they use it for good use.

Now loss of habitat is something ND should be worried about. Like I have mentioned in previous posts with comodities reaching record prices ($6+ corn... 13+ soybeans) You will see more ground getting plowed and drained. Say good bye to all the habitat in ND. Then you can't blame the NR for anything. Like someone mentioned on this thread.....Have the Hunters sponsor some bills....maybe say some habitat!


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

870 guy,
I hope you didn't dislocate your shoulder patting yourself on the back in helping to defeat these bills. When you contact your legislator be sure to tell them that all the water in Devils Lake belongs to the ND residents and to only use state money to help solve the problem.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

ND Sportsmen, I don't believe the House Natural Resource Committee has voted yet. It is not too late to tap them gently on the shoulder with your concerns:

Email addresses for the House Natural Resource Committee. You can submitt testimony to the whole committee.

[email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected]

Snooze,  you lose.

When 1407 comes out of committee it may move quickly to the floor. Contacts there will be needed.

When contacting legislators be brief, courteous, and sign your name and address. Please forward this message to other ND sportsmen.

To leave messages for legislators dial toll-free 888-635-3447.

Contact Email to ND House Members:

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected] ; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected];

[email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]d.gov; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]; [email protected]

By Your District:

http://www.legis.nd.gov/assembly/62-201 ... trict.html


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I have never said I dislike or do not want out of state hunters in North Dakota. They have their place, but when you do come to visit for waterfowl season, you only can be here to hunt for 14 days or two/seven day periods...period! Maybe you want to stay longer and help reduce the population of those pesky ditch chickens in which these ugly winters take such a big hit on. Go right ahead, as I am a firm believer that the more roosters killed, the better the population will be. I am sorry my back yard cannot be your backyard during the fall for a longer period of time.

I believe all of these bills that I supported a DO NOT PASS on hurt all aspects of waterfowl hunting in our great state. How many bills was there that supported anything to do with residents and waterfowl hunting? I thank all of us residents whom helped support the DO NOT PASS on these bills. "pat, pat, pat"

The amount of water in the Devils Lake Basin and comparing it to anything about bill 1407 is like comparing some two-bit whore to the Queen of England -- it just can not be done. Oh, next time use your real handle and not the fourteen post, recently made up one so you can hide behind it mulefarm -- k, as I can respect that. Oh, yeah we probably do have enough in our state coffers to take care of that problem. However, we need a few Federal dollars to be spent keeping an even status quo with other states in the spending of Federal dollars.

If you boys and gals feel so compelled to want to get involved with the politics in this state, go ahead and move here becoming a resident and paying towards our tax structure. That way your concerns and shout outs will be heard, otherwise your words are *mostly* just idle gossip with no meaning. However, every once in while a few valid points are made. 

Now get out and contact your legislators residents so we can, again, get a DO NOT PASS on this bill.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

whens the vote on HB1407 there Jefferey??


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

As one of those "ditch chicken" hunters, we don't want the NR hunters here any longer than 14 days either... :beer:


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

870....did you get booted from the Buck Gardner staff? Just saw it's not in your signature...


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

JW: I do not believe that the committee has acted on the bill yet, just that it has been heard by them.

Aug: Yeah, I should show those dog gone pheasants more respect as they do eat well.

BB: Yep, I am still there. I think I erased to much on my sig when including those other lines of so called wisdom.

Anything more, just let me know.

Ima870man
Jeff


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

870 guy,
Are you really a Buck Gardner pro staffer?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> As one of those "ditch chicken" hunters, we don't want the NR hunters here any longer than 14 days either... :beer:


Augusta.....they can hunt "ditch chickens" all season if a NR wants to keep paying $85 or what ever the next license costs.


----------



## DLT (Apr 14, 2003)

HB-1407 will hit the floor sometime this coming week. If you pour over the many documented facts about the number of permits issued, the number per county issued, and the other methods available to our NDGF to accomplish a satisfactory reduction in the breeding Canada goose population - - - then WHY has this bill ever gotten to this level? But even more so, WHY has the HENRC heard this bill and given it a 12 to 2 DO PASS recommendation. I find that very unusual for our Natural Resorces Committee. In a way they are saying that there is some "overwhemling" reason why this bill should be passed. I can't think of any? Can you? Better yet, I would like to ask each of Committee members why they gave their recommendation. Let's hear their reason WHY!

HB-1407 does not appear for a vote on the 11th order for tomorrow - - Monday, the 14th. But it will follow soon. Those of you that have Representatives on the HENRC and/or in your district ought to be asking them WHY they favor passage of HB1407. Below are the HENRC members:

The House Energy and Natural Resources Committee (HENRC) meets Thursdays and Fridays in the Pioneer Room. Members: Todd Porter, Chairman; Chuck Damschen, Vice Chairman; Dick Anderson, Roger Brabandt, Donald L. Clark, Duane DeKrey, Lyle Hanson, Curt Hofstad, Bob Hunskor, Jim Kasper, George J. Keiser, Scot Kelsh, Curtiss Kreun, Mike Nathe, Marvin E. Nelson.

[email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected] ; [email protected]

Please fellows, get on this now. There is always hope if we make a strong, concerted effort!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Why did this come out of committee with a big do-pass???I contacted one of the committee members who is a good friend of mine.He basically said they listened to farmer complaints about depredation and decided to try to increase hunting pressure.But they also listened to resident hunters and then decided to put in a sunset clause for 2 years to see how it worked.Then they added Richland and Sargent counties.They will revisit it in 2 years and then make a decision.

So my guess....it will pass the House this week.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Nodak and Fishing Buddy have about 50,000 sportsmen members.

If I had too many geese as these few farmers say, wouldn't it be simple to type in an a request for goose hunters at my farm?

What's so hard about that? I mean the hunters don't have to be flown here from China. :eyeroll: It's like the guy *****ing about too many deer in his hay bales when he doesn't allow deer hunting.

The reasoning for this bill is just bogus.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I agree Dick.But evidently there wasn't anyone there to speak out against the bill.I have a feeling the sunset clause was a compromise to re-visit it again in 2 years.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Past experiance shows committee testimony is often irrelavent as the hearings are a formality for a decision reached before hand. When one looks back at other sessions many wildlife bill decisions were cut and dried before they were even presented.
What boggels the mind is how legislators by-pass the opinions of NDGF before they even draft a bill.

The floor votes are the ones that count, and both the senate and house must agree.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

What about the Senate? Does anyone know how they might react?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Additionally it cannot be said that no one testified against 1407 in committee. There was a vigorous outpouring of testimony by email to the committee prior to the committee vote. What are those people, chopped liver?


----------



## DLT (Apr 14, 2003)

Perhaps Augusta is correct in asking:


> What about the Senate? Does anyone know how they might react?


Appears that we can more or less write off the House. But, we still have some time to take this battle into the Senate. And there is a reasonable chance that we can raise enough sentiment (IF WE RAISE ENOUGH H---) the Senate might take a more favorable stance against this bill. But, we need to make a lot of noise on this to get these Senators to take notice. So, we need to solicit ALL the support we can get - - - non-members, e-mails, phone calls, messages, etc. - - - to flood those Senators with so many "do not vote" messages, that they will have to sit up and take notice. I think this is our only hope here. And we CAN do it if we just make a "BIG PUSH" on this. MAKE CONTACT WITH YOUR SENATOR NOW - - - AND GET YOUR FRIENDS TO DO THE SAME.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

DLT is correct, now is the time. We CAN do this! Contact every hunter you know, tell them what is going on at the Legislature. It's do or die time ND residents! This is your vote, your resource, speak and be heard!


----------



## BB (Jan 14, 2004)

I am picturing DLT and Augusta like Robert the Bruce and William Wallace in the last scene from Braveheart when he riles the troops up...Freeeedoommm!


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

Fight tooth and nail to defeat this bill, but stand on the sidelines and allow tiling to become easier and permanent in your state!!!
Which will have a greater effect on the waterfowl populations, nonresidents hunting in a few counties or wetlands being drained?


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

BB said:


> I am picturing DLT and Augusta like Robert the Bruce and William Wallace in the last scene from Braveheart when he riles the troops up...Freeeedoommm!


You have bled with Monson, now bleed with me..... :beer:


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Mulefarm - How dare you bring common sense into the mix. The titling bill is far more devastating to the waterfowl hunting landscape in ND but it's not as sexy as trying keep those pesky blue platters out. My questions is why would anyone want to drive to North Dakota in August/September to hunt geese, when the goose hunting in Minnesota is so good/easy.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Where is the rally cry on the tiling bill? Again like others have stated. That bill will destroy habitat. Not the wetlands. But the nesting cover.

People call your representatives ASAP on the tiling bill.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

What I get a kick out of is for years everytime we had a hunting bill all we read on here was "let the professionals do it". Here we have a bill that will put people with in charge that have no clue what's going on. Why not let the professionals handle this.


----------

